# Converting imported van to camper in Portugal



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello there, still looking at transport options. I need an automatic van due to a bad knee and they are very hard to find in Portugal. So I am considering importing a van like a Fiat Ducato from Germany, where I pay about 19% VAT. Have checked this out with PT customs and its seems pretty straight forward. An extra 500-700 for the homologacion process.

Only issue is that if I want to try and convert the van into a camper, customs have told me that "only IMT authorizes those transformations and they usually don’t accept them".

Obviously wiring, plumbing, gas and other factors need to be verified by IMT. I am was considering getting all these various things done professionally. Has anyone here been through the experience of converting a van to a camper?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, picked text form a pt-site:

"
If you are considering "changing the structure, engine, systems and/or components, internal or external of a vehicle with approved model", know that you cannot do so without first requesting a special approval from the Institute for Mobility and Transport (IMT). And even after authorized, only after the changes are listed as homologated in a booklet, the owner can breathe relief."

Guess that IMT in PT is similar to MOT in UK or TÜV in Germany. So they decide about bad or good.
But an authorized workshop should get IMT approvals.

Another point is that you gonna import a van. Did you check for costs? Could be very expensive if the van is used and some years old.
https://www.asrolhas.com/en/importing-a-car-in-portugal/

Matrícula para Ligeiros Usados


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for your response! This is not an attempt for a free import as I believe to qualify for that you have to have been a resident in the country for 12 months. I have already been through that with another vehicle. 

The van I intend to import is 2015 and taxes are not too bad, about 1,400 euros. Still works out better than trying to buy the equivalent in Portugal - as far as my researches have indicated. Likewise for an earlier 2004 motorhome, similar tax for a 20,000 euro vehicle, with same engine size.


----------



## Nsud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi portugaldreaming,
Would you mind sharing your experience please, thank you. I am looking to import a campervan into portugal, ex Germany but LHD UK registered, and would like to know how your experience went.
Many thanks indeed, I hope it was successful and that you are enjoying your new vehicle.
Nsud


----------

